# Hymer S550 gross weight?



## 130187 (Dec 23, 2009)

Hi all,

Wondering if anyone here can help me? I'm looking at possibly buying a hymer S550, but only have a car license (for upto 3500kg vehicles). I've searched everywhere & asked a few people selling them what the gross weight is for these, but no-one knows! So does anyone here know? If they are over the 3500kg does anyone know if there are any S Hymers with a lower weight?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

If you post the model year it would help.
Generally older vehicles are lighter than the latest models :wink:

S 550 3200Kg Year 1988


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

We have a 1984 Hymer 550S and it is 3.5 ton. I don't know about UK but on IoM all vehicles have gross weight entered onto registration details. Perhaps getting hold of the log book would be a good starting point for you?


----------



## 130187 (Dec 23, 2009)

It's a 1984 one & I've been told the v5 doesn't state the weight & owner is unsure. I haven't actually seen the motorhome in person (just pics), & don't want to waste anyones time if its to heavy for me to drive.

So if JackieP's is 3500kg would this be the same or can the same year & model number have different weights? (Am new to this so confused :? )

Also are there any issues with buying a van of this age/ anything specific I'd need to look out for?

Thankyou for helping


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

The vehicle 'should' have a weight plate.....somewhere.
My link shows a later vehicle at 3200Kg so I would be fairly confident that during that era they are all below 3500Kg.


----------

